# Simon Roberts from Grimsby



## willowbankbear (Aug 16, 2007)

Does anyone know where Simon is these days? I used to work with him in 1991-92 & 1994, aboard Wendy Pulfrey & Shaunadon. 
Last I heard from him was about 7 years ago an he was working for Boyds out of Hull as mate or possibly Skipper. If anyone knows where he is , tell him to get in touch with me. Angus Mackay from Wick by PM before exchanging emails.


----------



## robbo176 (Feb 24, 2008)

*hi*

Hi Angus. Well you found me. I left Boyd Line 3years ago and i now work on siesmic survey vessels, also i have left the uk and now live in Spain. please get in touch as soon as you can be great to hear from you again. all the best
Simon


----------

